
Facebook ignored racial bias research, employees say - djsumdog
https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-news/facebook-management-ignored-internal-research-showing-racial-bias-current-former-n1234746
======
rbecker
If you read the article, you'll find that the 'bias' was because Facebook used
the same criteria for hate speech no matter who the target was. For example,
if you substitute 'White' with 'Black', and it looks like hate speech, then
the original version was also considered hate speech.

------
unmdplyr
The title is a bit misleading..

